# Need Auger Guard (Scraper) Dimensions - HS50



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

I need a new auger guard / scraper for my HS50 TA, but it looks like Honda discontinued parts for it. It's not such a complicated part so a local metal fab shop is going to make me one. They can copy my worn part for everything except the original width. Can anyone help me out with that? The Honda parts guide says that the WA and TA parts are different, so I need the width of the TA guard.

Thanks!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Not sure if still available either but these two places were the only two that did not say unavailable. Call em first! Worth a shot.



https://weingartz.com/PD/3109851/honda-engines-guard-auger-housing-76151-732-650


https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/honda-76151-732-650-guard-auger-housing.html


----------



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks. I'll give them a call. If they're out of stock maybe they can at least give me the dimensions.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jmac said:


> Thanks. I'll give them a call. If they're out of stock maybe they can at least give me the dimensions.


i have a 50 and can go out in the freezing weather and measure it fo you but it's gonna cost you a sixer of Corona.

mine is brand new. it's 60mm wide. i think I got it from boats.net awhile ago. not sure if they still stock them.

now you owe me a 6er and some pistachios.


----------



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh c'mon. It's not that cold out yet. 

I'm trying to find the width of an original scraper, so if yours isn't too worn then that would be great. A metal shop in Carson is going to use my worn scraper as a model so I just need the OEM width.

FYI - Weingartz and Tool Parts Direct are both out of stock.


----------



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

I got in touch with Honda Power Equipment at (770) 497-6400. They confirmed that the part is no longer being made, but were able to provide the specs: 

HS50 TA
Auger Guard
Part 76151-732-650

22.02" length
2.88" width
1.62" height

They also pointed me to this site for official parts diagrams: Honda Power Products Parts - Parts look up and information

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jmac said:


> Oh c'mon. It's not that cold out yet.
> 
> I'm trying to find the width of an original scraper, so if yours isn't too worn then that would be great. A metal shop in Carson is going to use my worn scraper as a model so I just need the OEM width.
> 
> FYI - Weingartz and Tool Parts Direct are both out of stock.


ok. since you are in my neighborhood. be back in a minute.

brand new. 60mm wide. u owe me a 6er and some pistachios.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jmac said:


> I got in touch with Honda Power Equipment at (770) 497-6400. They confirmed that the part is no longer being made, but were able to provide the specs:
> 
> HS50 TA
> Auger Guard
> ...


I could probably use a couple. how much is that shop charging to make one for you? I live close by.


----------



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

Should be under $100. Online shops ranged from around $73 - $85, so $100 seems reasonable. If it fits well I'll post details like final price and shop info.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jmac said:


> Should be under $100. Online shops ranged from around $73 - $85, so $100 seems reasonable. If it fits well I'll post details like final price and shop info.


wow, way to much for me. might be able to find another same size bar for another brand blower and modify it. 

if not know some friends around here that owe me. I service a bunch of blowers for nothing but part expenses.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

I have an HS50 I am replacing with a new HSS928ATD. I needed front auger skids until the ones I mail ordered for the 928 arrived. Took the skids off of the HS50 and they fit the HSS928 just fine.

Save your money. Buy the double sided skids from the HSS series machines for less than $30 per pair. or check this link on eBay for the OEM style skid.


----------



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah... even the OEM price is expensive for a piece of metal with some bolts attached to it. But on the other hand, it's a lot cheaper than a new auger housing (if I could even find one), and definitely cheaper than a new snow blower!


----------



## jmac (Nov 27, 2018)

Aviator said:


> I have an HS50 I am replacing with a new HSS928ATD. I needed front auger skids until the ones I mail ordered for the 928 arrived. Took the skids off of the HS50 and they fit the HSS928 just fine.
> 
> Save your money. Buy the double sided skids from the HSS series machines for less than $30 per pair. or check this link on eBay for the OEM style skid.


Good idea! My side skids are fine for now but I'll look into that when they wear down. What I need is the auger guard which runs along the entire bottom of the auger housing.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

if your old HS50 skids are not too far gone, try this. I took a piece of steel strap from the local home improvement store, cut it to length, clamped it to my skid with vice grips and bent it to match the shape. then is drilled it and pop riveted it in place. I can cheaply replace the 'skid shoes' any time I need by chiseling off the pop rivets and repeating the process. 

I did find some original looking skids cheap on eBay. try that then make replaceable shoes for them like I did and they will last forever.

Good luck

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149207&thumb=1


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

Got it. I've priced the part you are replacing and it is expensive.


----------



## Valsigplym (Sep 8, 2012)

If you have the old one- don't throw it out! Remove it and flip it over. Yes, this works on many Honda scraper bars. I have a very low serial number HS50TA 1000742. The scraper bar is NOT adjustable. It is spot welded to the auger housing from the factory. I separated the scraper bar and housing and flipped it over. Its like new. The shoes were never adjusted and were worn thru. The old side of the scraper bar was toast and the auger housing was damaged.


----------



## tddengler (Nov 11, 2021)

Valsigplym said:


> If you have the old one- don't throw it out! Remove it and flip it over. Yes, this works on many Honda scraper bars. I have a very low serial number HS50TA 1000742. The scraper bar is NOT adjustable. It is spot welded to the auger housing from the factory. I separated the scraper bar and housing and flipped it over. Its like new. The shoes were never adjusted and were worn thru. The old side of the scraper bar was toast and the auger housing was damaged.


Thanks for the tip. I found a replacement guard on eBay but my guard is spot welded as you say yours was. How did you get it off to flip it over and how did you reattach it?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tddengler said:


> Thanks for the tip. I found a replacement guard on eBay but my guard is spot welded as you say yours was. How did you get it off to flip it over and how did you reattach it?


The guard is welded on ? I see this a lot with older Honda's. Laziness. In this case the bucket will have to be removed.The auger/impeller assembly removed and the welds grinded off and/or cut to remove that guard.

A lot of work but if the bucket is in fairly good shape then perhaps worth it.

Yes, the scraper bars are expensive and on older Honda's NLA ) no longer available. You can get 1/8" stock and fabricate your own. Cut out holes and tack weld 1" carriage bolts on the head.
I have done this.

Have also cut out old guards completely off and welded in new metal. Once again , a lot of work but worth it if rest of bucket is in good shape.

The picture shows a bucket I refurbed by cutting out all the old metal and welded in new stock.


----------

